# Betta Biotope Tank & Bettas from Croatia



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are some pics of bettas from AkTer Fest 2010. in Croatia. You can see a rice field bitope tank. It's about 6ft long tank with males and females (tank is set up by pro betta breeders).


----------



## peaceablegarden (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool tank. Love the yellow guy.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Cool bettas.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! he had some impressive Crowntails! love them


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice fish - I love the mugshot!

Hvala vam za fotografija!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Fermin said:


> Nice fish - I love the mugshot!
> 
> Hvala vam za fotografija!


:-D Nema problema (No problems).


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

those are some really pretty bettas you have


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I LOVE that biotope tank. I'd love to do that someday.


----------

